# Iphone 4s Autoplay



## catch22igogg (Feb 21, 2012)

Good Evening All,

Quick question: is there a way to stop the Cruze from auto playing music when the USB cord is plugged in? I rarely want music through the speakers and I use it for audio books and navigation. Thanks for the help!!

--J


----------



## catch22igogg (Feb 21, 2012)

Bump. No one has experienced this?


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

No way to stop the auto play but you can quickly change back to the radio or if you want to use pandora or whatever app just start it up and the sound will change to your app


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

If your connected to the USB cable prior to starting the car I'm pretty sure it will not auto play.


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

cef2lion said:


> If your connected to the USB cable prior to starting the car I'm pretty sure it will not auto play.


What he said...


----------

